# tuima



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Käykö sana _tuima _näihin yhteyksiin? Mikäli se käy, miten sen merkitys eroaa vieressä olevien (tähdentämieni) sanojen merkityksestä?


_Ai kun uudet harjoitukset ovat tuimia! Niihin kuuluu nyt 24-kilometrin juoksu joka päivä._

_Pomo lienee maailman tuimimpia: myöhästyttyäni kaksi minuuttia hän vähensi päivän palkkani puolella._

_Kun kysyin Pertulta, miten viime ottelu oli käynyt, häneltä tuli tuima katse. Joukkue oli näet hävinnyt 16 maalilla, joista 11 vain ensimmäisessä erässä._

_Joensuuhun iski eilen tuima/raju tuuli._

_Etikkaa käytetään antamaan tuimaa/vahvaa/voimakasta makua ruoalle._


Kiitos,
Gavril


----------



## Spongiformi

_Ai kun uudet harjoitukset ovat tuimia! Niihin kuuluu nyt 24_kilometrin juoksu joka päivä._ <- En itse käyttäisi tässä yhteydessä.

_Pomo lienee maailman tuimimpia: myöhästyttyäni kaksi minuuttia hän vähensi päivän palkkaani puolella._ <- Tässä tuima ei kuulostaa hirveän kovalta kritiikiltä, vaikka lauseen loppuosa antaa pomosta armottoman kuvan.

_Kun kysyin Pertulta, miten viime ottelussa oli käynyt, häneltä tuli tuima katse. Joukkue oli näet hävinnyt 16 maalilla, joista 11 vain ensimmäisessä erässä._ <- Kuulostaa hyvältä.

_Joensuuhun iski eilen tuima/raju tuuli._ <- Tuima tuuli voi olla epämiellyttävä, mutta raju voi rikkoa paikkoja.

_Etikkaa käytetään antamaan tuimaa/vahvaa/voimakasta makua ruoalle._ <- Makuaistimuksia kuvatessa käytetään mitä erilaisimpia adjektiiveja, ja tuima sopii oikein hyvin siihen joukkoon, myös happamuudesta puhuttaessa.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> _Pomo lienee maailman tuimimpia: myöhästyttyäni kaksi minuuttia hän vähensi päivän palkkaani puolella._ <- Tässä tuima ei kuulostaa hirveän kovalta kritiikiltä, vaikka lauseen loppuosa antaa pomosta armottoman kuvan.



Sopiiko _tuima _paremmin tällaiseen lauseeseen, vai käyttäisitkö eri sanaa?

_Uusi valmentaja on hyvin tuima: myöhästyttyäni vain viisi minuuttia hän käski minua tekemään 20 lattiapunnerrusta.

_Kiitos vielä kerran,
Gavril


----------



## kirahvi

Tuiman käyttö ruokaan liittyvissä lauseissa on ongelmallista ja voi johtaa väärinkäsityksiin. 

Itä-Suomessa ruoan sanotaan olevan tuimaa, kun siinä on liian vähän suolaa. Ainakin Hämeessä, ehkä myös joissain muissa länsimurteissa, tuima ruoka taas on liian suolaista.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Sopiiko _tuima _paremmin tällaiseen lauseeseen, vai käyttäisitkö eri sanaa?
> 
> _Uusi valmentaja on hyvin tuima: myöhästyttyäni vain viisi minuuttia hän käski minua tekemään 20 lattiapunnerrusta._



En ole koskaan itse käyttänyt tuimaa ihmisen kohdalla, mutta tämä esimerkki kuulostaa jo paremmalta. Luulen, ettei sillä enää tienaisi ihmetteleviä katseita joukkuetovereilta.



kirahvi said:


> Tuiman käyttö ruokaan liittyvissä lauseissa on ongelmallista ja voi johtaa väärinkäsityksiin.
> 
> Itä-Suomessa ruoan sanotaan olevan tuimaa, kun siinä on liian vähän suolaa. Ainakin Hämeessä, ehkä myös joissain muissa länsimurteissa, tuima ruoka taas on liian suolaista.



Niinpä tosiaan. En muistanutkaan koko asiaa, mutta nyt se palautui mieleeni. Johtunee siitä, että ennen muinoin suola oli ainoa mauste ja siksi ainoa asia, jota saattoi olla liikaa tai liian vähän...


----------

